# 3صور من تصميمى لمنتديات الكنيسة



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## بنت الملك22 (10 نوفمبر 2008)

_*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو حلوين خاااااااااالص 
يا كوكو تسلم ايدك 
المسيح يباركك
ميرسي يا باشا على الصور​*_


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مروووورك يا بنت الملك 
وعلى تشجيعك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (10 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوين خالص يا كوكو تسلم ايدك بجد رائعين

بس مرفعتهمش لية على سيرفر منتدانا

علشان تضمن بقائهم على طول و مايقعوش مع مرور الوقت​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىىى على مروورك يا فراشه 
وعلى تشجيعك الدائم 
حالا سيتم رفعهم على سيرفر المنتدى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2008)

صوره واحده بس إلالى نفعت تترفع على السيرفر 
والصورتين التانين 
واحده ....بيقول المساحه كبيره لانى فعلا مساحتها 903kB
والتالته ............ امتداد الملف غير مسموح. حاول ان تعيد رفع الصورة مجدداً ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*صووور روووعه جدااا

تسلم ايدك يا كوكو

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## بحبك يا رب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك جدا جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *صووور روووعه جدااا​*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك يا كوكو*​
> 
> *وربنا يعوض تعبك*​


 

مرسىىى على مروووورك وتشجيعك يا مايكل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> اشكرك جدا جدا


 

مرسىىىى على مروورك يا شادى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*تسلم ايديك يا كوكو بجد حلوييييييييييييين جدا انا حطيت صورة امى العدرا عندى على الجهاز بجد عجبتنى اوى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىى على مرووورك يا بنت العدرا 
وعلى تشجيعك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## vetaa (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*حلووووين*
*تصميمات جميله بجد*

*فى انتظار المزيد*
*شكرا ليك*


----------



## eriny roro (11 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوين قوى بجد
التالت عجبنى جدا 
ربنا معاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *حلووووين*
> *تصميمات جميله بجد*
> 
> *فى انتظار المزيد*
> *شكرا ليك*


 

مرسىىى على مرووورك يا فيتا 
وعلى تشجيعك الدائم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2008)

eriny roro قال:


> حلوين قوى بجد
> التالت عجبنى جدا
> ربنا معاك


 
مرسىىى على مرووورك يا ايرينى  
وعلى تشجيعك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Ferrari (11 نوفمبر 2008)

صور روعة

تسلم ايديك يا مان حلوين خالص

الرب يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2008)

رااااااااااااااااااااائع حبيبي kokoman
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر​


----------



## bahaa_06 (12 نوفمبر 2008)

صور جميلة جدا الله يبارك عمل ايديك
بهاء


----------



## فادي البغدادي (12 نوفمبر 2008)

عزيزي كوكومان سلام المسيـــــــح لك 
 .. عن جد الصور اللي من تصميمك حلوين ومميزين ، يسلمووو ! ننتظر منك إبداع أكثر
ممكن أعرف أسم البرنامج اللي من خلاله أشتغلت الصور ؟
عندي برنامج أسمه Photo Express 3.0 وهو برنامج جميل و بسيط جدا ً ، إن حبـّيت أنا ممكن ابعثلك اياه .. و من خلاله من الممكن أن تبدع أكثر و أكثر ..


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2008)

ferrari قال:


> صور روعة​
> تسلم ايديك يا مان حلوين خالص​
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


 
مرسىىى على مرووورك يافرارى
وعلى تشجيعك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااائع حبيبي kokoman
> 
> 
> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر​


 
مرسىىى على مرووورك يا كليم
وعلى تشجيعك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> صور جميلة جدا الله يبارك عمل ايديك
> بهاء


 

مرسىىى على مرووورك يا فادى 
وعلى تشجيعك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2008)

فادي البغدادي قال:


> عزيزي كوكومان سلام المسيـــــــح لك
> .. عن جد الصور اللي من تصميمك حلوين ومميزين ، يسلمووو ! ننتظر منك إبداع أكثر
> ممكن أعرف أسم البرنامج اللي من خلاله أشتغلت الصور ؟
> عندي برنامج أسمه photo express 3.0 وهو برنامج جميل و بسيط جدا ً ، إن حبـّيت أنا ممكن ابعثلك اياه .. و من خلاله من الممكن أن تبدع أكثر و أكثر ..


 

مرسىىى على مروووورك يا فادى 
انا بشتغل على الفوتوشوب 
اشكرك حبيبى على محبتك الغاليه 
وحب مساعدتك لى 
بس انا بحب اتقن الفوتوشوب اكتر 
لانى دراستى فيما بعد ستكون فى هذا البرنامج( الفوتوشوب )
مرسىىىى مره تانيه على مروووورك 
وتشجيعك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nonaa (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الصور جماااااااااال جداااااااا يا مااااااااان
تسلم ايدك
خصوصا الاخيرة حلوة اوى اوى​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىى على مرووورك يا نونا 
وعلى تشجيعك الدائم
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## emy (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا يباركك اخى*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا ايمى 
 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 نوفمبر 2008)

عجبتنى جدا الصورة التالته بجد 
كلهم تحفه تسلم ايدك مستنين المزييييييييييييييييد​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسي يامميز علجمال ده 
تقبل مروري​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> عجبتنى جدا الصورة التالته بجد
> 
> كلهم تحفه تسلم ايدك مستنين المزييييييييييييييييد​


 


مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا سويتى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> مرسي يامميز علجمال ده
> 
> 
> تقبل مروري​


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا بنوته 
وعلى تشجيعك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مورا مارون (16 نوفمبر 2008)

روعة ياكوكو بجد زوقك هايل
انا بحب اوي الصور الثابتة والواضحة
بس بدي اسالك 
ايه الي في صورو العدرا ده تحت اقدامها
وكلمات بلصورة مش واضحين اوي​


----------



## gaad (17 نوفمبر 2008)

صور جميلة خالص وبجد حلوة قوى


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> روعة ياكوكو بجد زوقك هايل
> 
> انا بحب اوي الصور الثابتة والواضحة
> بس بدي اسالك
> ...


 
نساء كثيرات نلن كرامات , ولم تنل مثلك واحده منهن
ده الكلام الالى مكتوب فى الصوره 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا مورا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2008)

gaad قال:


> صور جميلة خالص وبجد حلوة قوى


 

مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا جاد 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## tena_tntn (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الصور حلوة اوى


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مروورك يا تينا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## botros_22 (18 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 نوفمبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا جولى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## samosa (14 أكتوبر 2009)

جمال جدااا ربنا يباركك
والصورة دى روعة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*حلووووووووووين يا كوكو
تسلم ايديك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك
*​


----------



## mero_engel (14 أكتوبر 2009)

*ايه الجمال دا بس يا كوكو *
*حلوووين جداااا *
*تسلم الايادي*​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (14 أكتوبر 2009)

جمال جدا


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*مجهود رائع الله يبارك اعمال ايديك*
*وذوق عالى فى التصميم *
*اشكرك *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2009)

samosa قال:


> جمال جدااا ربنا يباركك
> والصورة دى روعة


 

ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *حلووووووووووين يا كوكو*
> 
> *تسلم ايديك *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا روكا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *ايه الجمال دا بس يا كوكو *
> 
> *حلوووين جداااا *
> 
> *تسلم الايادي*​


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا ميرو
وعلى تشجيعك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> جمال جدا


 
ميرررسى على مرورك يا مرموره 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *مجهود رائع الله يبارك اعمال ايديك*
> 
> *وذوق عالى فى التصميم *
> 
> *اشكرك *​


 



ميررسى على مروورك وتشجيعك يا بهاء 
ربنا يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## VENA* (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*تسلم ايدك يا كوكو 
صور جميلة 
الرب يباركك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مروورك يا فينا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

